# Alum Creek Catfish



## rr1607 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking to catch some catfish! Where are some spots I can try at Alum Creek for catfish? Thanks


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

North of Howard Rd. Caught a good bit of them lately fishing for crappie.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Little better than a week ago my Son had a pole ripped in the water by something while we were crappie fishing.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

No offense but being your first post I would introduce yourself do some searching around the site instead of just blaitently asking for spots. There have been numerous posts lately about where people are catching catfish.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Anywhere on alum.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Crappie tactics and locations have been producing plenty of channels lately. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rr1607 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry new to area. Thanks for the info fellas! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Big Chief201 said:


> No offense but being your first post I would introduce yourself do some searching around the site instead of just blaitently asking for spots. There have been numerous posts lately about where people are catching catfish.


Wouldn't it be a better idea if the forum had a page for new people to do just that, introduce themselves. I haven't seen this page if there is one sorry. I know on another fishing forum I frequent there is such a page at the top of the forum. Also on the Faq page of this forum it might be added to suggestions that one introduce themselves . As for now on the FAQ page it just tells you how to register and the rules before you log in and start up a conversation. As for asking about catfish spots at Alum I see nothing wrong with asking the question . Some times that is an ice breaker for those of us not used to your rules of introduction, just start asking questions.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

glasseyes said:


> Wouldn't it be a better idea if the forum had a page for new people to do just that, introduce themselves. I haven't seen this page if there is one sorry. I know on another fishing forum I frequent there is such a page at the top of the forum. Also on the Faq page of this forum it might be added to suggestions that one introduce themselves . As for now on the FAQ page it just tells you how to register and the rules before you log in and start up a conversation. As for asking about catfish spots at Alum I see nothing wrong with asking the question . Some times that is an ice breaker for those of us not used to your rules of introduction, just start asking questions.


We have one, it's in the lounge forum as a sub forum. Although I dont know how much it is used. I'll admitt I am a regular user of ogf and I rarely if ever check that forum. Asking questions is great and the point of this whole forum but what I think big cheif was trying to say is that people may be more willing to help if he gave a little backround on himself instead of just saying hey were should I go to catch fish. OGf members are extremly friendly and helpfull but I dont know many of us that are going to jump on and tell a random person (and who ever else that would wish to see it) where exactly to go. Alot of the time, I have found, you will get alot more info if you read back through others recent posts. RR1607 welcome to ogf its a great site and there is alot of information to be had here. The cats are biting well in almost every reservoir in central ohio, and with the water being down there is plenty of shore access. We have been getting them with fresh cut shad and also chicken liver. Give a spot 30 to 40 min and if you dont get anything move to another spot until you find them.

Here is a link to the new member forum
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=87


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree with everything you said this is true to most sites also, not just for fishing. That said I still don't see why big chief took offense to the post or thought 1607 was being offensive with his post, thats all.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Not at Alum but my Son and I caught a few channels below the dam at Deer Creek the other night. We caught ours on bass minnows while floating them around for Crappie/Whitebass etc. Seen others catching them as well but not sure what they were using(I know at least one other guy caught his on minnows as well) We were below the bridge, as we were leaving rough 8.30PM it seemed like alot of the serious cat guys were showing up.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Speaking of deer creek, if you go above the lake where channel is just starting to fill in lake bed, right near Pancoastburg , take night crawlers you can catch cats like crazy right now.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

glasseyes said:


> I agree with everything you said this is true to most sites also, not just for fishing. That said I still don't see why big chief took offense to the post or thought 1607 was being offensive with his post, thats all.


To end the flame war, I didnt really take offense to it I just find it better to introduce yourself first. We do have a new member section and on a lot of other forums you have to post your introduction before you can participate in a lot of the threads I think this would be a great way to cut down on the trolls. 1607 could be a great person just looking to exchange tips and such which if thats the case great welcome to the forum. I just think a little eticate goes a long way these days and theres a whole lock lacking.


----------



## rr1607 (Apr 3, 2012)

I didn't mean to cause any controversy or steal any spots just looking for some help and a point in the right direction. I apologize if I offended anyone or came off rude and I really appreciate the tips that some have shared. I am happy to be a part of this forum and looking forward to learning as much as possible and also trying to help others along the way! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

rr1607 said:


> I didn't mean to cause any controversy or steal any spots just looking for some help and a point in the right direction. I apologize if I offended anyone or came off rude and I really appreciate the tips that some have shared. I am happy to be a part of this forum and looking forward to learning as much as possible and also trying to help others along the way!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No one means anything by saying don't post spots. I got into trouble myself for posting a few spots early on. People will pm you some info just post that you would like to have a few spots pm'd to you. Promise to keep them secret. This should help you become a seasoned ogfer. Welcome to the site I look forward to seeing your posts of your success.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

A lot of people look at this site and crowds show up when someone posts exact locations. Which is o.k. by me and others that have a million spots at that lake but the bank fishermen that aren't that mobile don't like the crowds. I understand both sides.


----------



## fishing (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey rr1607 welcome to OGF I agree with dre go north of Howard road take hogback rd to kilbourne rd. There's a dirt road to the left where you can park your car before you cross the bridge. I always get my cats there because smaller body of water equal faster bite and more action with the fishing rod. Use night crawlers or soft crawfish. and everybody four words PUBLIC FISHING, PUBLIC WATERS! As far as crowds, i don't mind sharing my fishing spots. I believe if theres more bait in the water more fish will come to investigate! You can be a lone wolf and sit there all day waiting just for that one bite, lol and can get skunked. Just a thought maybe rr1607 doesn't want to waste gas driving around looking for a fishing hole. Twenty dollars barely gets me a quarter tank and my fishing trips is already expensive as it is, now it's getting a little more expensive! Shoot I don't like driving around looking for fishing spots.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

ive caught a few nice ones on the rocks on top of the dam. minnows work great. had one +10 lb. hit a little rooster tail i was throwing for white bass. that was a blast.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Let us know how you do at alum. Catfishing seems to have slowed down since the weather changed. Maybe you might have better luck during the day.


----------



## rr1607 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info. I can't wait to get out to alum this weekend and it looks like I will have hit deer creek soon as well. I have been to hoover a few times and caught a few but nothing too decent but will update after I hit alum. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

